# Mounting an AFP share



## gumbi2400 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello all,

After much Googling and searching, I am at a bit of a dead end. I am looking for a way to mount an AFP share on my local network (or even better, over the internet) on my Droid X. Not sure where to go from here, it looks like it may be theoretically possible, but I just can't seem to find any solid facts.

Anyone have any ideas, or suggestions?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

cant you just go into your share options and enable remote login? that will create an ssh server that you can access over the internet. then you can usesomething like this on your phone https://market.android.com/details?id=org.connectbot


----------



## gumbi2400 (Jun 30, 2011)

Unfortunately, the AFP share I'm trying to mount is attached to my Airport Extreme Base Station. What I'm trying to do, is have access to all my media that is on that share. Not sure if the SSH method would work well/at all.


----------

